# Here comes the Easter Mousie! Via semi, at that!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are pix of the meeces I'll be sharing; I'm so excited to see the ones I'm going to pick up!


Satin pied doe, about 12 weeks old, for nuedai. I think she's black-eyed silver, and may hide splashed


Satin pied doe, about 14 weeks old, for nuedai. Agouti, probably hides tri/splashed.


Splashed buck, about 15 weeks old, probably c^e c. I have several like this.

There are a few that I didn't get pix of. I'm sending at least one boldly marked tricolor doe and a couple of tri bucks.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the gorgeous satin pied agouti doe!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She is a real beauty; I'll miss her, that's for sure! But she deserves to go to someone who can make good use of her and give a bit more attention than she's getting here.

I've managed to get my population back up near 200 head of mousage, mostly in my attempt to reclaim and restore my fawn satins and champagne satins. So far I've only got one baby pied fawn satin in all the litters, say about eight or nine litters, I've bred for that. They'll be abundant again, but it'll take a few more months.

I still hope ndm can breed me some fawn satins, but they'll probably be ready right about the time I say, OK, I have plenty now. But it's always good to diversify the gene pool.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thanks moustress! I can't wait to see them in person when they get here! They are exactly what I need!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The new darlings are settled in at the other end of the house from the mousery proper; your bucks are quite amazingly laid back, I must say!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Yea, my boys are all super tame and friendly. And get along with other males. Its one of the qualities I breed for. Males are healthier if they can be housed together, because they don't get stressed as easily. And Lab studies show that males prefer to be housed with another dominant male than be left completely alone.

Myself and the rest of those getting mice in the future, will be getting ours soon. I have a few coming home this time from all over the country that I'm excited about.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I posted these in Mousies du Jour originally, but decided to move them here. The albino trio I got from nuedaimice:





Another question for the mousies' originator: Do any of of these mousies NOT have tri background? Like the RY buck? I hope.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mouse, are any of these headed to the truck for possible share with me here in Kansas?!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

LOVE those PEW's!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thm: I'm not sure how many of these will end up in Nebraska and Mississippi and how many will end up elsewhere. I sent out 12 meeces, so there should be an opportunity for someone else to get one or two. I also can send more when opportunity arises. I am so impressed by how smoothly this transfer went, and will do it again when ndm has meece/s I really want.

The bucks I got are interesting; the PEW trio are very, very pretty indeed, and will be put to use as soon as quarantine ends.


----------

